# what grill is this????



## Pauliejr (Jun 25, 2006)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/250722771/1250761935054308893PFnqDx#

what grill is that where can i get it and how much ois it and s it hard to install.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like the SAP package. Pic is really small though.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

It's the SAP grilles--you can purchase them through Fed Beans for $195. For install you have to remove the entire front bumber and then install the grilles and then put front bumber back on (it took me around 45 mins).


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

If you have the right tools It took me no more than 20 min.
7 screws total
2 in each well
3 up top
watch for the clips especially the ones under the headlights
unplugging the foglights will make it alot easier


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

If your gonna get the SAP grilles, you might want to think about having them painted, I did. Some people prefer the paint, some don't, just something for you to think about.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

painting it the same color as the car is best. here are some pics to see the difference in all thee styles as i went thru all of them until i had it right:willy: 

this one is SAP (unpainted)









this on is SAP (painted) and stock side by side


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Sssshhhhhhh


----------

